# How to install a stand up shower.



## Diy.Ana (Oct 12, 2011)

I have searched for videos across the web to help me with a predicament I have found myself upon. I can't seem to find any answers so now I find myself registered to this forum. It seems to be full of helpful people and I just hope some one finds it in them to take their time to help. I am currently remodeling my entire bathroom. I have started from scratch... New flooring, walls are almost done and I can't get the rest of the bathroom done until I solve my problem first.
Problem: I bought a neo angle standup shower base. When I went to see how it would look on the corner of my bathroom I noticed the walls are not exactly squared. The entire surrounding walls are going to be tile and I'm getting a glass door. I just don't know how to fix the gap which extends to almost an inch and a half (Pictures coming soon if I'm not able to upload any right now from phone). If any one has questions about my walls this is what they consist of: 
I have added insulation between the studs in addition to insulated foam sheets ( I'm turning into an energy saver). Then I have the osb( I think that's what that pressed wood looking plywood is called) sheet. I bought the cement sheets that I will put up for the tile to go to and then the tile. ( currently tile has not been bought to as I am so indecisive as to what color and texture and size.) the back part of the wall has a different kind of sheet. The guy that was building my bathroom said I could use some of the hardiplank that I already had bought before to use as my siding for the house. Idk. I'm kinda iffy on the thought, but it's already there. someone please help me. It's the only bathroom in the house and I need to finish it soon.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You've got some real issues there and you are pretty much off to a bad start all around.

Hardi-plank is not used for shower walls. Hardi does make a product named Hardibacker for shower walls. 

The first thing to do is to straighten the walls somehow.



> The guy that was building my bathroom said....


So where is this guy now and did he have a hand in building the crooked walls?


----------



## Diy.Ana (Oct 12, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> You've got some real issues there and you are pretty much off to a bad start all around.
> 
> Hardi-plank is not used for shower walls. Hardi does make a product named Hardibacker for shower walls.
> 
> ...


He is not longer helping cause he doesn't have time well Its just one wall which has the hardi plank so I guess I'll take that one off. I did buy hardi backer. So I'll replace that one once the wall is back to specs. Ok destroying is my thing. I'm sure I can manage tearing that wall once more. Now problem solved. I know know to start the wall from scratch. Now to find a good carpenter


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Diy.Ana said:


> Problem: I bought a neo angle standup shower base. When I went to see how it would look on the corner of my bathroom I noticed the walls are not exactly squared. The entire surrounding walls are going to be tile and I'm getting a glass door.


First of all let me say I'm no expert. Just someone who went through something similar. With your shower base did you get the whole kit, walls, door and all, or just the base?
If it is just the base I would suggest you _thoroughly_ research how you are going to complete it before you proceed. Also research the costs involved. This is not something you want to have to figure out as you go along. Making this work may very well cost you more in money and headaches as purchasing a complete shower kit.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm a little confused what was done and why
Why is there a finished floor and no drain for the shower?
Why is there OSB on the walls? OSB has no place in a bathroom
Why are the walls up before the plumbing has been installed?
Are you putting in magic pipes? 
The out of square walls are the least of your problems.
Consider yourself lucky the contractor decided he doesn't have time to finish this.
Did it seem a little odd to you that a contractor starts a job and then leaves in the middle due to "scheduling problems"?
You need professional help with this bathroom. The fact you allowed all this to transpire shows me you don't really have a clue as to the sequence of the project, what materials to use, or how they are supposed to be installed.
If this was an extra bath, with no time pressure, you could go along at it at a slow pace and we could guide you along. I don't think this can happen in your time constraints.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

So what's it been now? About two weeks? I would consider the OP MIA.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> So what's it been now? About two weeks? I would consider the OP MIA.


It takes time to find contractors who put the plumbing in before the floors and walls.


----------



## Joeychgo (Apr 26, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> It takes time to find contractors who put the plumbing in before the floors and walls.


 
LOLOLOL


----------

